# Some people just don't know respect.....



## #1DEER 1-I

Today was one of the worser experiences I've had with hunter etiquette. Went muzzleloader hunting with some friends today, and got to our spot around a half hour before shooting time, also went up last night to make sure the buck we wanted was there. Saw him first thing this morning, each of us shot, my friend hit him, he stumbled across the hill a little ways with the other 2 bucks, we each shot one more time and hit him one more time, then he went and laid down to where we couldn't see him. Then we saw a truck coming down the road so we got in the truck and pulled up a little to where I could get off the road and let them by. They stopped 70 yards up the road and must have from there angle been able to see the buck, and after the other bucks took off they shot at him a couple times then ran up the hill and put the final blow in. I thought I was trying to do the nice and ethical thing by letting him sit while we reloaded and got our truck off the road so they could pass, but instead it turned into a bad moment. We went over and talked to them they claimed they didn't know it was hit, which should have been obvious when the other two bucks ran away and he laid there and his guts were hanging out pretty good. Anyway, it was a nice 4 point but I decided it wasn't worth a fight to wage war over a deer, I went up, looked at the buck that we had got down for them didn't say much and walked away.

I guess we should have stayed in the road, got right on top of the deer before he was dead or I could get another clean shot at him and then maybe we wouldn't have lost him but hey we did the polite thing and watched ourselves get screwed. Frustrating but I will hunt again, hopefully around more respectful people. I don't need someone to wound my deer before I can get it, I guess that's my bright side.


----------



## phorisc

lame...


----------



## stuckduck

got to love road hunting....


----------



## utahgolf

If you're able to hit a buck twice and you have to let him sit for awhile. Than I'd work on marksmanship or upgrade on bullets.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

As others have mentioned road hunters are an interesting bunch, and it definitely sounds like you need more practice shooting so we don't have more wounded animals lost in the woods.


----------



## martymcfly73

If you had to move your truck out of the road to let someone else pass, does mean you shot from the middle of the road? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Road hunters are hunters just like foot soldiers and those that pack back in the seat of a saddle. There are good and bad in all form. 

How does the old saying go? "Half of the people you see are less than average" ? Something like that.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

30-06-hunter said:


> As others have mentioned road hunters are an interesting bunch, and it definitely sounds like you need more practice shooting so we don't have more wounded animals lost in the woods.


Yeah I guess I did need more time at the range, in the heat of the moment it can be tough though. But I felt it was very poor etiquette to get right on top of someone and start shooting a wounded deer. Guess I should stay away from the roads, this is a first for this experience.


----------



## ram2h2o

Remember where you are hunting....UTAH!


----------



## Bowdacious

So you all shot several times at the same buck? Wounded the deer with guts hanging out? WOW!! Talk about respect! Welcome to "combat hunting"!!!


----------



## PBH

#1DEER 1-I said:


> But I felt it was very poor etiquette to get right on top of someone and start shooting a wounded deer.


I just keep looking at this from the other road-hunters point of view. How was he supposed to know that you had already shot the deer? You assume that they could see guts hanging out -- but as you said "in the heat of the moment it can be tough...".

Look -- you can't sit here and cry "foul!" on someone else for doing exactly what you did. I would imagine that both yourself and the other hunters were too quick to pull the trigger. In the heat of the moment....yep.


----------



## SLCHunter

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Road hunters are hunters just like foot soldiers and those that pack back in the seat of a saddle. There are good and bad in all form.
> 
> How does the old saying go? "Half of the people you see are less than average" ? Something like that.


Respect for the non-judgmental attitude displayed here!


----------



## DallanC

I subscribe to the "if it ain't dead, keep putting more lead into it" line of thought. I dont like to see a deer hit and suffer like that, especially gut shot. 


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

PBH said:


> I just keep looking at this from the other road-hunters point of view. How was he supposed to know that you had already shot the deer? You assume that they could see guts hanging out -- but as you said "in the heat of the moment it can be tough...".
> 
> Look -- you can't sit here and cry "foul!" on someone else for doing exactly what you did. I would imagine that both yourself and the other hunters were too quick to pull the trigger. In the heat of the moment....yep.


I do somewhat understand there side, but I would never pull 70 yards behind someone and start shooting away right from the road when we were obviously on top of this little group. I'm not really mad over it, just a learning experience I guess, take an extra second or two and shoot better. Everyone can dog road hunting as much as they want, but I do plenty of walking as well, this was a nice buck that happened to be close to a road, I'm not gonna walk down a road while everyone else is driving. Still a good morning, just not the best outcome.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

DallanC said:


> I subscribe to the "if it ain't dead, keep putting more lead into it" line of thought. I dont like to see a deer hit and suffer like that, especially gut shot.
> 
> -DallanC


I do as well, but you've got to reload and I was taking the time to do that, also the buck had laid down and I wanted to get my truck off the road before going up to kill him.


----------



## glock31

Just my opinion but if you are taking advantage of hunting from the road you better be ready for just about anything to happen, and if it isnt dead in its tracks you can expect another highway hunter to make it so. Im not trying to make a judgement but you cant expect any sort of solitude while on the road.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

glock31 said:


> Just my opinion but if you are taking advantage of hunting from the road you better be ready for just about anything to happen, and if it isnt dead in its tracks you can expect another highway hunter to make it so. Im not trying to make a judgement but you cant expect any sort of solitude while on the road.


I don't expect solitude I expect common sense, respect , and courtesy


----------



## El Casador

Well the hunt isn't over yet so get back at it and fill them tags! and place that shot or shots!


----------



## Critter

You should of seen it back when the whole state went on the general deer hunt. If you didn't have your buck in the back of your truck by the time someone else drove by you didn't have a chance. 

Perhaps if you would of said something when the other hunters got out of their truck it would of been a different outcome, but then it might not of. It also sounds like some more practice at the range in both bullet placement and quickly reloading is is store for you before the next time that you take the muzzle loader out onto the roads for a hunting purpose.


----------



## martymcfly73

Did this deer have one eye missing?


----------



## jahan

I now know how one eye became one eye........


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Critter said:


> You should of seen it back when the whole state went on the general deer hunt. If you didn't have your buck in the back of your truck by the time someone else drove by you didn't have a chance.
> 
> Perhaps if you would of said something when the other hunters got out of their truck it would of been a different outcome, but then it might not of. It also sounds like some more practice at the range in both bullet placement and quickly reloading is is store for you before the next time that you take the muzzle loader out onto the roads for a hunting purpose.


Better shot placement is great, but we've all had our share of hits that aren't perfect, I've also dropped many dead in there tracks, some situations just turn out different. It took them 4 more shots between two of them to kill him and they shot right from the road, guess I could have got them on that, but that's okay. Happy to still be hunting, it's good to have a tag.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Better shot placement is great, but we've all had our share of hits that aren't perfect


Not true. I never had a shot that wasn't a first shot kill. Nor has my son. I am certain there are MANY, MANY more that can make the same claim.

Had to edit: I did draw and released a shot once that I completely forgot to knock an arrow in. It was my first time with a bow and I was shaking in my boots. I have slowed down ALOT since.


----------



## johnnycake

Other issues aside, I really agree that the other hunters were jerks. I don't care if you haven't fired a shot yet, if I see someone pursuing an animal before I started, I believe the right thing is to back off. Just MHO


----------



## willfish4food

martymcfly73 said:


> Did this deer have one eye missing?


:rotfl:

I bet not though. As I recall Ol' 1 eye gets right hopping mad and lets loose with the devil face emoticons when one-eyed deer get taken from him!


----------



## OKEE

Hit several times and gut shot .-O,- Good call letting them have it.


----------



## Longgun

sounds as if some bad judgement was used by all parties. 

Im sincerely glad it was recovered.


----------



## martymcfly73

What load/ loads were you using?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

martymcfly73 said:


> What load/ loads were you using?


100 grains of Pyrodex pellets with 245 grain powerbelt bullets. And no Marty I did not discharge my firearm before stepping off the road and resting on a shooting stick. The road was thin where I had parked though so I wanted to move it to ensure I wasn't blocking the road for them to get by.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

#1DEER 1-I said:


> 100 grains of Pyrodex pellets with 245 grain powerbelt bullets. And no Marty I did not discharge my firearm before stepping off the road and resting on a shooting stick. The road was thin where I had parked though so I wanted to move it to ensure I wasn't blocking the road for them to get by.


Probably should have been pulled to the side to begin with, seems like you learned a few lessons from this event.


----------



## martymcfly73

#1DEER 1-I said:


> 100 grains of Pyrodex pellets with 245 grain powerbelt bullets. And no Marty I did not discharge my firearm before stepping off the road and resting on a shooting stick. The road was thin where I had parked though so I wanted to move it to ensure I wasn't blocking the road for them to get by.


Gotcha


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

30-06-hunter said:


> Probably should have been pulled to the side to begin with, seems like you learned a few lessons from this event.


Agreed, it was irritating at the time, it's over now not a big deal. I think they could have shown more etiquette and would like to see better actions in the field, especially with youth with them, then illegally shooting from the road by resting on their truck and shooting a deer right on top of someone who was already on them, but other than that there's another day, another season, another time outdoors and that's what matters. Filling a tag isn't worth ruining a good day to me. Happy hunting to everyone, hope it doesn't happen to you. But I know every shot every one of you takes will drop them in there tracks so there's no chance of it.


----------



## willfish4food

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Agreed, it was irritating at the time, it's over now not a big deal. I think they could have shown more etiquette and would like to see better actions in the field, especially with youth with them, then illegally shooting from the road by resting on their truck and shooting a deer right on top of someone who was already on them, but other than that there's another day, another season, another time outdoors and that's what matters. Filling a tag isn't worth ruining a good day to me. Happy hunting to everyone, hope it doesn't happen to you. But I know every shot every one of you takes will drop them in there tracks so there's no chance of it.


Good attitude 1-EYE. Hope you make it back out and have a good time. Maybe even get a wall hanger or at least something to fill the freezer.


----------



## martymcfly73

With 2 eyes.


----------



## 35whelen

On the last day of my first utah hunt, I slept out alone in my car off the side of a dirt road. At first light there was a lil forkhorn off the side of the road. I got out of the car to load my rifle and step off the road to get a shot. A truck pulled up and a guy leaned up out of the window to use the top of the cab as a rest n shot it. I called em in. Dont know if the dnr caught up with em or not. Since then I get out of sight of the road. Not only do I see way more wildlife I see far fewer people. Even just a few hundred yards of road.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Is there a dis-like button? It took 3 of you like 6+ shots to gut shoot a buck? Oh, thanks BTW, he will fill my freezer minus the three holes in his hind quarters and 2 in the eye.


----------



## lifeisgood

If there were multiple shoots right before these other hunters came up. I would think that they must have heard the shots and came to check it out. Then I think it is bad for them to start firing without at least asking you if you had downed it already, since they must have heard the shots.

I changed from rifle to muzzy hunting to get away from the crowds and the craziness thinking the hunter ethics gene pool was improved. I still think it is better, but you still have to expect a few inconsiderate hunters in any hunt. I just hope crossing their paths will be a rare occurrence.


----------



## Kevinitis

I think this brings up a question I have thought about before, if hunter A shoots at an animal, hits it well but it still has a few seconds to run before dying and hunter B shoots a shot after hunter A and drops the animal, then to whom does the animal belong. My dad experienced a scenario like this a number of years ago on a cow elk hunt. He was hunting cow elk, took a shot with his 270 and hit it in the heart. As the herd ran off, they left behind the heart shot elk and allowed another hunter to then single out this same cow, and the second shot made her fall. But she was dead on her feet before that. My dad and this guy did not know each other at all before hand. In this case, they guy said he would share, took the elk and butchered and for which my dad paid half, then the dude only gave my dad a pittance of meat. So does the first shooter have dibs, or the one that puts the kill shot down? What say you all?


----------



## blackdog

You guys are being too hard on Ole 1Eye…….those 300 yard muzzleloader shots are tough.


----------



## KineKilla

1 shot kills, follow up shots, Bla Bla Bla...dead deer are dead deer and each has a story to tell. You did right to not fight about it, and keep on hunting.

Some hunters walk on water, and never miss a shot, treat strangers like family, Bla Bla Bla....don't know any of those hunters but I've heard a lot about them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

KineKilla said:


> 1 shot kills, follow up shots, Bla Bla Bla...dead deer are dead deer and each has a story to tell. You did right to not fight about it, and keep on hunting.
> 
> Some hunters walk on water, and never miss a shot, treat strangers like family, Bla Bla Bla....don't know any of those hunters but I've heard a lot about them.


Sounds like you hunt with the wrong crowd;-)


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

He who drops it/finishes it off gets "dibs". 
Ex. Some one mortally wounds (a la gut shot) an elk and it goes 400+ yards away from first shot (out of sight). A different person sees it on the hoof and shoots and drops it, not knowing it had a blood trail. Who do you think the DNR would side with?


----------



## BYUHunter

Lot of nerve displayed in this post... confesses to road hunting, statistical shooting (the more lead you let fly, the better the odds of a hit), hitting the poor critter twice, IT STILL WASN'T DEAD, and then has the nerve to call someone else disrespectful.... did I miss something? You've got no one to blame but yourself for not shooting him stone dead.


----------



## johnnycake

> He who drops it/finishes it off gets "dibs".
> Ex. Some one mortally wounds (a la gut shot) an elk and it goes 400+ yards away from first shot (out of sight). A different person sees it on the hoof and shoots and drops it, not knowing it had a blood trail. Who do you think the DNR would side with?


Read up on the court case, Pierson v. Post as most states follow the holding of the court in this case.


----------



## PBH

This whole thing just sounds like sour grapes to me.

If, as 1-I says, "...it's over now, not a big deal...", then why come on the internet and post a thread about it? Without hearing the other hunters side of this story, how can any of us pass judgement on who was right vs. wrong? We're only getting 1 [jaded] point of view here.

BYUHunter got this right -- there was a lot of poor judgement in this event. Posting it on the internet was just more poor judgement.

Now -- the important part of all of this is: did anyone learn anything from it? I hope so.


----------



## SLCHunter

What I learn from this thread is confirmation that I STAY AWAY FROM ROADS .... 8)


----------



## Iron Bear

I learned they need to cut more tags from Monroe. That place sounds like a zoo. 

Or eliminate firearm hunting altogether. You never hear about this kinda crap from us classy archers.


----------



## Longgun

*Lmao! Ib*

-O|o- ...

:lie:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I already told my side of the story pbh...


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

If Pierson didn't know of the pursuit would it have changed the outcome?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

It was a bad shot, I can agree. But for people on this forum to act like they have never made a bad shot is asinine. I've made 3 seconds and dead kill shots many more times then I have hit an animal in the wrong spot. I have only not recovered 3 animals, this deer, one deer during the bow hunt that I hit a little far back, and a spike on the archery hunt. In the last decade I've killed 7 deer, 1 spike, and 1 cow. Every single one of them was recovered and dead within 30 yards of where they were hit and every single one of them I watched drop dead. I have only had to track a couple animals in my life that I didn't hit well enough for them to die within 30 yards of where I hit them. This deer was a bad shot, I can own up to that, but he was laying down and was done if I would have had the time to reload and walk up the hill. The shot was a 110 yard shot, it landed wrong, in a decade if I can say I have only wounded 1 deer and 1 elk, and having an elk tag every year, and a deer tag 8/10 years I don't feel to bad about it. Some shots don't fall right. So for all the perfect folks on this forum, sorry you've never experienced the grief that comes along with not hitting an animal because you are such perfect shots.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It was a bad shot, I can agree. But for people on this forum to act like they have never made a bad shot is asinine. I've made 3 seconds and dead kill shots many more times then I have hit an animal in the wrong spot. I have only not recovered 3 animals, this deer, one deer during the bow hunt that I hit a little far back, and a spike on the archery hunt. In the last decade I've killed 7 deer, 1 spike, and 1 cow. Every single one of them was recovered and dead within 30 yards of where they were hit and every single one of them I watched drop dead. I have only had to track a couple animals in my life that I didn't hit well enough for them to die within 30 yards of where I hit them. This deer was a bad shot, I can own up to that, but he was laying down and was done if I would have had the time to reload and walk up the hill. The shot was a 110 yard shot, it landed wrong, in a decade if I can say I have only wounded 1 deer and 1 elk, and having an elk tag every year, and a deer tag 8/10 years I don't feel to bad about it. Some shots don't fall right. So for all the perfect folks on this forum, sorry you've never experienced the grief that comes along with not hitting an animal because you are such perfect shots.


I never said I was a perfect shot. I said that I have never taken more than one. On big game that is. I have not harvested as many as others because of it as well. I wait until the conditions present themselves to allow for a one shot kill. Whether it is with a rifle or a bow and I don't get all amped up when the opportunity presents itself. It is after all a target. Some of that has to do with right amount of practice. Shots "fall" exactly where the physics allow them to. If I had one that was hit and sitting on the ground in pain you can bet your ass that I couldn't give a rip about clearing my truck from the road or taking my time to put it down and out of it's misery.

I have made plenty of mistakes and I learn from them. Hopefully you do as well. Just surprising that with all of your experience you are learning stuff that most do in there first few years.

One of them might just be posting something like this on the internet and crying fowl. First thing you should do is ask yourself, "where did I go wrong"


----------



## GaryFish

Bummer 1-I. That sucks. Wish you had gotten the buck. Best of luck with the rest of the hunt. 

I know that with some of the notorious combat hunting around the country - like the old herd culling elk hunts just outside Yellowstone in Wyoming on the south and Montana on the north - both those states emphasize that the first knife in the animal, claims the animal. These are the hunts where the animals funnel through narrow migration corridors and run a gauntlet of hunters firing from all directions. Elk going south out of the Park en route to the refuge in Jackson, have learned over the decades to migrate through the gauntlet at night to avoid the war zone shooting situations. 

Years ago, I worked with a guy that while going to Montana State in the 60s, had gotten a cow tag for the Gardiner elk slaughter. He and a buddy bought some 30-30s at a pawn shop and headed out for the hunt. They ended up in the middle of a whole herd - couple hundred elk - and just started shooting. Emptied their rifles a few times and when the smoke lifted, they had 16 elk on the ground. Problem was, another couple dozen hunters were also in the area and were firing like crazy. Lucky no one was shot. Once the elk were gone, everyone started dashing to tag the least shot-up elk. He said that all the elk were tagged, and most of the hunters were pleased enough. He took his elk home, sold the rifle, and never hunted again. 

Anyway, the point of the story is this - it totally sucks when you think you got an animal, and someone else gets it instead. But first knife in keeps it. The "joys" of sharing the sport of hunting I guess. hwell:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I never said I was a perfect shot. I said that I have never taken more than one. On big game that is. I have not harvested as many as others because of it as well. I wait until the conditions present themselves to allow for a one shot kill. Whether it is with a rifle or a bow and I don't get all amped up when the opportunity presents itself. It is after all a target. Some of that has to do with right amount of practice. Shots "fall" exactly where the physics allow them to. If I had one that was hit and sitting on the ground in pain you can bet your ass that I couldn't give a rip about clearing my truck from the road or taking my time to put it sown and out of it's misery.
> 
> I have made plenty of mistakes and I learn from them. Hopefully you do as well. Just surprising that with all of your experience you are learning stuff that most do in there first few years.
> 
> One of them might just be posting something like this on the internet and crying fowl. First thing you should do is ask yourself, "where did I go wrong"


Sorry Muleskinner , I was not directing that at you, there are a few other posters it is directed at. I could not see the deer after it went down at all from my perspective. Personally I thought it was dead because I couldn't see him at all once he went down. I don't road hunt much and I was off the road but wasn't sure if there was enough room for a truck to pass, so I pulled forward a little getting farther off the road. I probably should have just left the truck where it was at, but I fiigured it could turn into a fight if they felt I wasn't far enough off the road.


----------



## Fishrmn

And when you let them by, you couldn't say "Hey, we've hit a nice buck that is laying down up there. We're letting him bleed out or stiffen up before we push him."?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Fishrmn said:


> And when you let them by, you couldn't say "Hey, we've hit a nice buck that is laying down up there. We're letting him bleed out or stiffen up before we push him."?
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


They stopped 70 yards behind me, the deer had ran across the hill a little ways where he had went down, I guess I should have yelled but they had 2 shots off before I realized they were stopping and not still driving.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

#1DEER 1-I said:


> They stopped 70 yards behind me, the deer had ran across the hill a little ways where he had went down, I guess I should have yelled but they had 2 shots off before I realized they were stopping and not still driving.


Dude, I really hope you work on your observation skills, if it takes you that long to figure out what other hunters are doing around you then maybe you shouldn't even be in the woods.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

30-06-hunter said:


> Dude, I really hope you work on your observation skills, if it takes you that long to figure out what other hunters are doing around you then maybe you shouldn't even be in the woods.


Dude I was pulling off the road a little farther, they just stopped stepped out without even closing the door and shot twice. It was very quick.


----------



## PBH

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Sorry Muleskinner , I was not directing that at you, there are a few other posters it is directed at.


Stop acting like a woman and spit it out -- who are you talking to? Don't you know we aren't mind readers?



#1DEER 1-I said:


> I could not see the deer after it went down at all from my perspective. Personally I thought it was dead because I couldn't see him at all once he went down. ...





#1DEER 1-I said:


> We went over and talked to them they claimed they didn't know it was hit, which should have been obvious when the other two bucks ran away and he laid there and his guts were hanging out pretty good.


This keeps getting better.

So, you are still assuming that the other hunters knew that "your" (or is it theirs?) deer had already been shot. You are making an assumption that guts were visible -- and yet you couldn't see the deer yourself to know this. You are claiming that this deer laid there while other deer ran away -- but again, you couldn't see, so how do you know that this deer wasn't standing? Wasn't trying to move away with the others? You couldn't see, so you don't know. Maybe it was their shot that went through the guts? Maybe you missed all of your shots?

Personally, I could care less who shot the deer or who harvested deer. What bothers me with this whole thread is the attitude that you (1-I) did everything right while the other hunters did everything wrong. It's easy to throw people under the bus when they aren't around to defend themselves.

(of course, lunkerhunter already confessed to being the dirtbag that finished off a wounded deer -- and he seems perfectly at peace with his actions. I can accept that)


----------



## martymcfly73

Fishrmn said:


> And when you let them by, you couldn't say "Hey, we've hit a nice buck that is laying down up there. We're letting him bleed out or stiffen up before we push him."?
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Then there would be nothing to complain about.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

1-eye. I bet you can dig a hole with the best of them. Put the shovel down man and slowly step away from the computer.


----------



## johnnycake

> Dude, I really hope you work on your observation skills, if it takes you that long to figure out what other hunters are doing around you then maybe you shouldn't even be in the woods


Seriously, this is a pretty douchey statement. Having done a fair amount of road hunting and a lot of packing it in, it doesn't surprise me that they had shots off before 1 eye could say anything. I have been looking through the scope up on shooting sticks as a herd of antelope walked into an opening (more than 50ft off the road FYI) and had guys blast in through the brush and start slinging shots before the truck stops. But yeah, clearly my skills of observation do not match those of the mighty white elk hunter you are. Please, there is plenty to criticize ethically about the shooting abilities displayed, and IMO all of that had been well argued and admitted by 1 eye. But this comment of yours is pretty terrible.

To those who are curious, while the dwr might go with the first knife in it rule, the law as the courts will follow if there were a lawsuit is the first person to be in hot pursuit having already mortally wounded the animal. The case law is what I cited above and there are roughly 200 years of subsequent cases that continue to support that.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

PBH said:


> Stop acting like a woman and spit it out -- who are you talking to? Don't you know we aren't mind readers?
> 
> This keeps getting better.
> 
> So, you are still assuming that the other hunters knew that "your" (or is it theirs?) deer had already been shot. You are making an assumption that guts were visible -- and yet you couldn't see the deer yourself to know this. You are claiming that this deer laid there while other deer ran away -- but again, you couldn't see, so how do you know that this deer wasn't standing? Wasn't trying to move away with the others? You couldn't see, so you don't know. Maybe it was their shot that went through the guts? Maybe you missed all of your shots?
> 
> Personally, I could care less who shot the deer or who harvested deer. What bothers me with this whole thread is the attitude that you (1-I) did everything right while the other hunters did everything wrong. It's easy to throw people under the bus when they aren't around to defend themselves.
> 
> (of course, lunkerhunter already confessed to being the dirtbag that finished off a wounded deer -- and he seems perfectly at peace with his actions. I can accept that)


Let me paint the picture for you so you more fully understand. There were 3 deer, the buck we hit along with the other two got about 70 yards to the west of where I hit him and it is a hillside with no trees just sage brush. I looked through binos and could see the other two bucks but the buck we had hit had went down and was not visible to me over the sage brush, so yes I could still clearly see the other two deer and what they were doing. I also visibly saw the hole easily where I had hit the buck through my binoculars before he dropped. The other two bucks took off and he never reappeared once they started running off. At that point not being able to see any sign of him from my perspective I figured I could get gathered again and go up to be sure he was dead, then it went how it went. I had complete view that he was hit , complete view the other two bucks took off , and could not see the buck we hit once he went down in the sage brush.

Your right they are not here to defend themselves, but you criticize me simply for being irritated at the time, but neglect them illegally shooting from the road 3 times, and not having respect they were right on top of a deer someone had already hit, and maybe they didn't know he was hit I won't fault them for that.


----------



## cklspencer

The only person I see with a lack of respect was you. 

You have a duty as a hunter to make sure your weapon of choice is working correctly and that you're proficient with it. Next you have a duty to make sure you use good judgment when preparing to take a shot. Next and most import is your duty to make sure you use good shot placement to make a clean effective quick kill.

The lack of respect comes from you. You failed to be clean in your marksmanship. You than failed the deer by not quickly following up to make sure their was as little suffering as possible for the deer.

The biggest disrespectful thing you did was coming on here and posting about it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

cklspencer said:


> The only person I see with a lack of respect was you.
> 
> You have a duty as a hunter to make sure your weapon of choice is working correctly and that you're proficient with it. Next you have a duty to make sure you use good judgment when preparing to take a shot. Next and most import is your duty to make sure you use good shot placement to make a clean effective quick kill.
> 
> The lack of respect comes from you. You failed to be clean in your marksmanship. You than failed the deer by not quickly following up to make sure their was as little suffering as possible for the deer.
> 
> The biggest disrespectful thing you did was coming on here and posting about it.


Yep nothings ever went wrong with you. I'm sure if I lived by the exact aspects of your life I would have no problems. The same gun has hit dead on , the smallest thing can change that. Anyone can go on a forum and talk about their perfectness, now I admitted I wasn't completely perfect in the situation.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Keep in mind from the shot of hitting him to the shot of killing him a total of about 7 minutes probably went by. It's not like I was leaving the deer suffering for 20 minutes . Also had I pursued it and it got away because I pushed it then you find that wrong . I thought it was dead I could not tell otherwise and was loading the gun to go be sure he was dead. Don't paint the picture that I intended to not care I had hit the animal .


----------



## GaryFish

I'm not willing to kick old #1-I on this one. I've been on enough hunts in Utah to totally, 100% understand the situation. Here is why I empathize with #1-I on this one.
-If you know you have wounded an animal, and know it is down, it is not bad to let it sit for a bit instead of immediately pushing it. Any archery hunter will tell you that. 
-If I'm driving along on my hunt, even if I intend to hike somewhere, and see the animal I am hunting within shooting distance off the road, you can bet that I'll stop, check out the animals, and take a shot if all else is good. Sounds like that is what they did. I'm good with that.
-I think it's decent that they saw another truck coming up the road, and trying to be thoughtful, went ahead and did a better job of parking the truck. I think that is fair. 
-I also think it is fair, that if the other truck saw deer up the hill, and didn't know that someone else was shooting at them, for them to shoot one. Even if they see two standing, and one laying down. My own quick assessment might be that they had all been bedded, and one just hadn't gotten up yet.
-I don't fault #1-I for not making an "instant 1 shot kill." Those are far less common than most people will ever admit. I never claim to be a great and marvelous hunter myself. Of the 15 deer I've shot in my years, 6 were bang and dead. The rest got finishing shots when I got there. A couple got second knock down shots when they got up after being knocked down. It doesn't always go as we all hope it will. 
-I also get that #1-I was hunting with a muzzleloader. Realoading one is at least a 30 second activity. From what it sounds like, he knew the deer was down, was going to walk up to it once he moved his truck. So instantly reloading wasn't a major thing. 

I think there are some things to be learned here, at least from my point of view. The main one is that when you see someone else stopped and looking up the hill already, respect that. Stop and look. But until they move on, let them have their deal. Also, if someone comes along and claims an animal you put down, I think it wise to walk away. Not saying the guys that took the deer are d-bags, because I think they are OK with the situation, as they saw it from a different perspective than #1-I did. But there ARE enough d-bags out there during hunting season that are nothing short of trigger-happy blood thirsty idiots, and I'd rather walk away from a shot up deer, than have an idiot shoot me, my truck, or whatever else. Just not worth it. 

So #1-I - The whole deal sucks. I feel for you. I get your frustration. I hope you have an enjoyable rest of the hunt. You've been on this forum as long as I have. You are one of the few that date back to when it was the DWR forum. You've taken a lot of crap through the years, but you've always seemed like a decent enough guy to me. I think I know you well enough to tell you "I get it man." Good luck and I look forward to seeing a picture of the deer you end up shooting!


----------



## Dunkem

Well said Garyfish.Get back in the hills 1-I-8/-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

It was a nice buck, I never showed the other people any disrespect I ensure you that. I did let them know we had hit it, I never gave them the claim it was my deer or anything. I just said he's a pretty buck and left after that for the most part. They had kids with them for one thing, and I didn't want to ruin the moment for them or the hunter who ended up putting the death shot in. Like I said I am happy to still have a tag, and I hope the next buck will only need one bullet hole to save more meat. I don't feel I have any bad judgement or acted in any bad way, especially for the situation at hand, it really was a nice buck. Nothing I did was illegal, and I didn't make enemies with anyone that day. I think more respect could have been paid by the other hunters, but it started with a shot that didn't go exactly as I had hoped.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

And Garyfish I agree, it's a double standard kind of thing. I do more bow hunting than gun hunting, you wait before you pursue. I know the deer went down, and we thought he was possibly dead already so I thought I had time to gather myself and go up for the final shot if it was needed. Had I jumped him and he got away wounded then I would be criticized for pursuing him to quickly. IMO with the situation , knowing he went down and was out of sight, time needed to be taken approaching him so I would see him and be able to get a shot into him without him jumping up and getting away which is what I was trying to do. Hunting isn't an audience sport so I didn't feel like I needed one and I wanted to let the other hunters more easily by to not disturb there morning . Good intentions, it was a bad shot, that was all, the gun was on but any slight thing can change how a shot ends up. If you haven't experienced that at any point you must not have hunted much or you are lying.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

BYUHunter said:


> Lot of nerve displayed in this post... confesses to road hunting, statistical shooting (the more lead you let fly, the better the odds of a hit), hitting the poor critter twice, IT STILL WASN'T DEAD, and then has the nerve to call someone else disrespectful.... did I miss something? You've got no one to blame but yourself for not shooting him stone dead.


A BYUer passing judgment. Who would've ever thought?
He might've even been wearing a sleeveless shirt and not been clean shaven. :shock:


----------



## cklspencer

#1DEER 1-I said:


> And Garyfish I agree, it's a double standard kind of thing. I do more bow hunting than gun hunting, you wait before you pursue. I know the deer went down, and we thought he was possibly dead already so I thought I had time to gather myself and go up for the final shot if it was needed. Had I jumped him and he got away wounded then I would be criticized for pursuing him to quickly. IMO with the situation , knowing he went down and was out of sight, time needed to be taken approaching him so I would see him and be able to get a shot into him without him jumping up and getting away which is what I was trying to do. Hunting isn't an audience sport so I didn't feel like I needed one and I wanted to let the other hunters more easily by to not disturb there morning . Good intentions, it was a bad shot, that was all, the gun was on but any slight thing can change how a shot ends up. If you haven't experienced that at any point you must not have hunted much or you are lying.


I'm sorry you were shooting what again? A muzzleloader, you missed before hitting the deer with a bad shot and you want to blame something being off on the gun.....I'm not saying I'm perfect but after missing and gut shooting a deer I'm not going to go posting crying about someone taking the kill shot and claiming it. More so when you failed to communicate to them that there was a deer down. Live and learn, take the fun and practice a bit more and go slay a big one.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

johnnycake said:


> Seriously, this is a pretty douchey statement. Having done a fair amount of road hunting and a lot of packing it in, it doesn't surprise me that they had shots off before 1 eye could say anything. I have been looking through the scope up on shooting sticks as a herd of antelope walked into an opening (more than 50ft off the road FYI) and had guys blast in through the brush and start slinging shots before the truck stops. But yeah, clearly my skills of observation do not match those of the mighty white elk hunter you are. Please, there is plenty to criticize ethically about the shooting abilities displayed, and IMO all of that had been well argued and admitted by 1 eye. But this comment of yours is pretty terrible.
> 
> To those who are curious, while the dwr might go with the first knife in it rule, the law as the courts will follow if there were a lawsuit is the first person to be in hot pursuit having already mortally wounded the animal. The case law is what I cited above and there are roughly 200 years of subsequent cases that continue to support that.


I was going to say pretty much this, but you saved me the effort, Johnnycake. Go on and tell us another glorious story of your well off the beaten path adventures, .30-06. Make sure you pat yourself on the back extra hard and insult those who aren't as "hardcore" as you are.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

cklspencer said:


> I'm sorry you were shooting what again? A muzzleloader, you missed before hitting the deer with a bad shot and you want to blame something being off on the gun.....I'm not saying I'm perfect but after missing and gut shooting a deer I'm not going to go posting crying about someone taking the kill shot and claiming it. More so when you failed to communicate to them that there was a deer down. Live and learn, take the fun and practice a bit more and go slay a big one.


You act as if there was time to communicate I had got my truck of the road , they had barly came to a stop and I just heard two booms. I never physically saw someone out of the truck until after the first two shots. They were had stopped and shot within seconds. I had no visual on the buck when he went down, I didn't figure they could. In fact after they started shooting I thought they wee trying to hit one of the other two bucks than were running off. Road hunting isn't my norm and I've never experienced this, I would question if other hunters were right there and the other two bucks were taking off but the biggest was staying on the ground why he was there , but that's just me.


----------



## Airborne

Lots of folks riding around on some mighty high horses on this forum. It's not a perfect world out there gents.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

30-06-hunter said:


> As others have mentioned road hunters are an interesting bunch, and it definitely sounds like you need more practice shooting so we don't have more wounded animals lost in the woods.


You got to love a little hypocrisy and irony. Here's a post from .30-06 in another thread:

"This year I got my early hunt extension that started yesterday and ends next Sunday, Bax and a friend of his went out with me yesterday and I missed a 430 yard shot at a cow across a canyon due to too much excitement and wind"

Better work on that buck fever and those windy, cross-canyon 430 yard shots '06. We wouldn't want a bunch of wounded animals lost in the woods, right?


----------



## Bowdacious

My whole problem with this topic is that in the original telling of the situation...ol 1 is itchin and moaning about respect but then talking about how he and at least 1 other friend went all Vietnam on a single buck and shot it/at it at least 4 times blowing the poor deer's guts all over the Western Hemisphere....all while shooting from a "road".....then complaining about respect? I don't get it. Where is the respect for the animals we pursue? And I ask because I'm not perfect either!


----------



## wyogoob

Kevinitis said:


> I think this brings up a question I have thought about before, if hunter A shoots at an animal, hits it well but it still has a few seconds to run before dying and hunter B shoots a shot after hunter A and drops the animal, then to whom does the animal belong. My dad experienced a scenario like this a number of years ago on a cow elk hunt. He was hunting cow elk, took a shot with his 270 and hit it in the heart. As the herd ran off, they left behind the heart shot elk and allowed another hunter to then single out this same cow, and the second shot made her fall. But she was dead on her feet before that. My dad and this guy did not know each other at all before hand. In this case, they guy said he would share, took the elk and butchered and for which my dad paid half, then the dude only gave my dad a pittance of meat. So does the first shooter have dibs, or the one that puts the kill shot down? What say you all?


The one with the kill shot gets the deer.

.


----------



## Airborne

colorcountrygunner said:


> You got to love a little hypocrisy and irony. Here's a post from .30-06 in another thread:
> 
> "This year I got my early hunt extension that started yesterday and ends next Sunday, Bax and a friend of his went out with me yesterday and I missed a 430 yard shot at a cow across a canyon due to too much excitement and wind"
> 
> Better work on that buck fever and those windy, cross-canyon 430 yard shots '06. We wouldn't want a bunch of wounded animals lost in the woods, right?


Not to mention when you are four miles in the backcountry but need a disability waiver. It's like the guy collecting disability checks because he can't work but somehow he manages to pour concrete in his back yard.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Airborne said:


> Lots of folks riding around on some mighty high horses on this forum. It's not a perfect world out there gents.


I am guilty of it and understand it is not a perfect world. The purpose of this post though was to criticize the lack of respect or incompetence of other sportsmen and what he did was expose his shortcomings more so than theirs imo. Would or should forum members be commended if they had jumped on a bandwagon condoning his actions and condemning theirs?


----------



## johnnycake

Bowdacious, you're right. But if memory serves me correctly (no I don't want to go back and sift through the garbage) 1eye admitted he should have taken more time at the range. What else do we ask? A pound of his flesh? I'm hardly the biggest fan of 1eye, but this witch hunt has definitely gone over board IMO.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Airborne said:


> Not to mention when you are four miles in the backcountry but need a disability waiver. It's like the guy collecting disability checks because he can't work but somehow he manages to pour concrete in his back yard.


I know that guy!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

johnnycake said:


> Bowdacious, you're right. But if memory serves me correctly (no I don't want to go back and sift through the garbage) 1eye admitted he should have taken more time at the range. What else do we ask? A pound of his flesh? I'm hardly the biggest fan of 1eye, but this witch hunt has definitely gone over board IMO.


And also as far as the range goes it was on. I even took time to range the buck with a rangefinder before taking a shot, he was at 114 yards away I had it dialed in at 100 yards. In the excitement of the moment I don't know it just didn't land right. It was uphill on a pretty steep incline, it didn't land right but it's not like I intended to gutshoot the **** thing.


----------



## Airborne

Bowdacious said:


> My whole problem with this topic is that in the original telling of the situation...ol 1 is itchin and moaning about respect but then talking about how he and at least 1 other friend went all Vietnam on a single buck and shot it/at it at least 4 times blowing the poor deer's guts all over the Western Hemisphere....all while shooting from a "road".....then complaining about respect? I don't get it. Where is the respect for the animals we pursue? And I ask because I'm not perfect either!


I can't believe I am defending one eye but we are hunters, let's not forget that we are there to kill which is dirty business. Shooting just off a road is not disrespectful to an animal. Shooting multiple times at an animal is not disrespectful, although I do like the Vietnam metaphor. Wounding animals on purpose is disrespectful, this was not on purpose and stuff happens. I see no disrespect for the animal.


----------



## johnnycake

1eye, as I read your original comment about the range, it wasn't for the gun's sake but for your own. Of course you didn't intend to gut shoot it, but at the end of the day you took a shot, and the guys with you shots, that none of you were ready to. That is a problem. I thought you'd owned up to that one, and that erases my beef with your actions in the situation.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

1-I, so you know I have no beef with you. I am pretty certain that your intentions are not to harm wild game or create negative situations. The way the very first post came off just struck a nerve with me and the ensuing conversation just made things worse IMO.

All of that said continue your hunt and enjoy your time in the field. Go turn this into a positive for yourself and your future endeavors.


----------



## Airborne

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I am guilty of it and understand it is not a perfect world. The purpose of this post though was to criticize the lack of respect or incompetence of other sportsmen and what he did was expose his shortcomings more so than theirs imo. Would or should forum members be commended if they had jumped on a bandwagon condoning his actions and condemning theirs?


Totally see your point Muleskinner and agree, I think Mr One eye was frustrated with the situation and needed to gripe and yeah he blamed the other guys initially, when he should not have. But through this forum I think he has seen that there was a 'fog of hunting' here and it was just one if those situations. To continue to dog the guy after he has said he should have done things differently, that's just bein mean


----------



## Bowdacious

I do have a "beef". Maybe not with 1-eye per se but maybe with the method. I haven't rifle hunted for a LONG time but do all rifle hunters get together with their buddies and just start shooting at one animal at the same time until it goes down?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Bowdacious said:


> I do have a "beef". Maybe not with 1-eye per se but maybe with the method. I haven't rifle hunted for a LONG time but do all rifle hunters get together with their buddies and just start shooting at one animal at the same time until it goes down?


I wouldn't say it is THAT common, but if they both had a tag where is the infraction?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wouldn't say it is THAT common, but if they both had a tag where is the infraction?


It was one shot... Miss then another shot . It wasn't one , two, three, both pull the trigger.


----------



## johnnycake

In my experience when hunting with multiple tag holders we draw for shot order and if somebody misses there is somebody on back up until the animal hits the dirt. Fortunately we've never had to get past shooter number two.


----------



## johnnycake

> Saw him first thing this morning, each of us shot, my friend hit him, he stumbled across the hill a little ways with the other 2 bucks, we each shot one more time and hit him one more time, then he went and laid down to where we couldn't see him.


Easy 1 eye, total you guys shot 4 times in your own words.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Bowdacious said:


> I do have a "beef". Maybe not with 1-eye per se but maybe with the method. I haven't rifle hunted for a LONG time but do all rifle hunters get together with their buddies and just start shooting at one animal at the same time until it goes down?


complete empathy aside from knowing that there are a lot of dang good rifle hunters out there that make not missing their first priority. I have known many.

Many others are of the opinion that you will never hit it if you don't pull the trigger.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

johnnycake said:


> Easy 1 eye, total you guys shot 4 times in your own words.


We did I'm just saying the first two shots were not just shoot and hope one of us hit it. The 2nd shots by each of is were to try and knock him down.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

#1DEER 1-I said:


> We did I'm just saying the first two shots were not just shoot and hope one of us hit it. The 2nd shots by each of is were to try and knock him down.


It must be your choice of words or something, I don't know, another hole is dug.

Shouldn't each and EVERY shot be to KILL THEM? DEAD? ON THE SPOT?

What the hell is shooting to try to knock them down?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Mr Muleskinner said:


> It must be your choice of words or something, I don't know, another hole is dug.
> 
> Shouldn't each and EVERY shot be to KILL THEM? DEAD? ON THE SPOT?
> 
> What the hell is shooting to try to knock them down?


I am sure that is what he meant. Jebus tap dancing Chrysler, I've never seen a guy have to defend himself so much in one thread. Note to self: never post anything on UWN that could even remotely call your ethics into question.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Mr Muleskinner said:


> It must be your choice of words or something, I don't know, another hole is dug.
> 
> Shouldn't each and EVERY shot be to KILL THEM? DEAD? ON THE SPOT?
> 
> What the hell is shooting to try to knock them down?


What exactly else would knock him down mean? He was hit what else would we be trying to do but kill him?


----------



## Airborne

colorcountrygunner said:


> I am sure that is what he meant. Jebus tap dancing Chrysler, I've never seen a guy have to defend himself so much in one thread. Note to self: never post anything on UWN that could even remotely call your ethics into question.


It's really unfortunate but this is why I stopped posting up hunting stories and pics. It does nothing for you but put yourself out for criticism. Why in the world would I want to do that. I do enjoy the forum and will occasionally throw out my 2 cents but pics and stories.... Nope, nope, nope


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Airborne said:


> It's really unfortunate but this is why I stopped posting up hunting stories and pics. It does nothing for you but put yourself out for criticism. Why in the world would I want to do that. I do enjoy the forum and will occasionally throw out my 2 cents but pics and stories.... Nope, nope, nope


I posted a picture of my wife's archery buck this year and got a taste of that. I made a wisecrack about wounding bucks and not recovering them that was merely a joke in light of a comment from another poster. Most people who aren't as dense as a brick realized this, but one individual came into the thread guns-a-blazing at me! I've always liked how polite and cordial everybody is on this site, but it seems like the d-baggery has kicked up a notch lately.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Good thing the critters have thicker skin than those that hunt em.


----------



## martymcfly73

colorcountrygunner said:


> I posted a picture of my wife's archery buck this year and got a taste of that. I made a wisecrack about wounding bucks and not recovering them that was merely a joke in light of a comment from another poster. Most people who aren't as dense as a brick realized this, but one individual came into the thread guns-a-blazing at me! I've always liked how polite and cordial everybody is on this site, but it seems like the d-baggery has kicked up a notch lately.


That's why you move over ton the "other" Utah hunting forum where feelings don't get hurt as easy. And guys can take a joke and no judgments are made. Good times.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

This thread has gone 100 comments! WOOHOO!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

colorcountrygunner said:


> This thread has gone 100 comments! WOOHOO!


My posts usually do, due to prejudices held with me.


----------



## johnnycake

That and your tendency to write some really ignorant crap. But hey, you do get people posting....


----------



## willfish4food

1-EYE it looks like most of the self-proclaimed perfect hunters have called it quits on attacking you, but if not, I'd leave this one alone anyway if I were you. Anyone that really want's to know what went down from your perspective can go back and read the previous posts, and I don't think any more "evidence" is going to come out for any of the "detectives" on this site that seem bent on poking holes in your story. I've been reading your post since the DWR forum and I think that anybody who reads what you write will understand two things about you. First, while you might not ALWAYS make the best decisions in the field (who does?), you've always got good intentions, you're honest about what happened, and as far as I can tell, you're pretty willing to fess up to your faults. Second, your first post after something like this is always a little crazy/accusatory, but after a couple of posts you're back to a reasonable person. So I see no need to attack someone for venting about a frustrating situation.



colorcountrygunner said:


> I've always liked how polite and cordial everybody is on this site, but it seems like the d-baggery has kicked up a notch lately.


Don't worry, a lot of people are just frustrated because their hunts haven't started yet. Let em get out in the woods, enjoy nature, and maybe get a chance at their trophy whatever that may be, and things will calm down. Maybe they'll even make some of the mistakes that they condemn on here then realize they're human too.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

willfish4food said:


> 1-EYE it looks like most of the self-proclaimed perfect hunters have called it quits on attacking you, but if not, I'd leave this one alone anyway if I were you. Anyone that really want's to know what went down from your perspective can go back and read the previous posts, and I don't think any more "evidence" is going to come out for any of the "detectives" on this site that seem bent on poking holes in your story. I've been reading your post since the DWR forum and I think that anybody who reads what you write will understand two things about you. First, while you might not ALWAYS make the best decisions in the field (who does?), you've always got good intentions, you're honest about what happened, and as far as I can tell, you're pretty willing to fess up to your faults. Second, your first post after something like this is always a little crazy/accusatory, but after a couple of posts you're back to a reasonable person. So I see no need to attack someone for venting about a frustrating situation.
> 
> Don't worry, a lot of people are just frustrated because their hunts haven't started yet. Let em get out in the woods, enjoy nature, and maybe get a chance at their trophy whatever that may be, and things will calm down. Maybe they'll even make some of the mistakes that they condemn on here then realize they're human too.


Thanks willfish4food,happy hunting and I'll keep hunting despite them or the people on this forum. I feel fine about the decisions and motives I have. I truly care about wildlife and their habitat as well as the future of them and hunting. I do what I can to improve the future. I acted well and never made an enemy while actually out hunting. I wish everyone the best of luck it's been a good season and it's not about killing something, but about where your at, who your with, and the fun you have.


----------



## PBH

Airborne said:


> It's really unfortunate but this is why I stopped posting up hunting stories and pics. It does nothing for you but put yourself out for criticism.


this is the whole reason this thread bothers me. This thread was NOT a hunting story. _The whole reason 1-I started this thread was to bash on another hunter_. He started this witch hunt. It quickly turned on him.

Far too often people open their mouths and spew forth garbage without thinking. This thread is a very good lesson that people need to think before they act.

1-I (justifiably) is upset with the actions of another hunter -- however, in trying to rebuke the other hunter he opened himself up for criticism. Maybe 1-I should have taken this opportunity to learn from it instead of trying to take action by attempting to put someone else down? Like I said previously, hopefully everyone has learned something from this.


----------



## ridgetop

In hind site, it would have been better to just let the other hunters know that there was a down buck up there and you were planning on finishing it off as soon as they passed by.
Now if they would have commented something like: It's not your buck until a tags on it and then ran up there killed and tagged it. Then I would be upset.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Ive read the 11 pages of responses and I guess I fail to see why 1 eye is getting raked over the coals. I can see how bad shots can happen with any equipment at any distance. If you hunt long enough you will eventually have a shot go where you dont want it to no matter how good you are.

I think 1 eye did the right thing by letting the truck by. I can see how the other hunter may not have known the buck was already hit. I can also see how maybe they new it was already hit and may have wanted to put it down. I may have done the same thing in the same situation. 

Maybe the other hunter would have given 1 eye the buck if he could tell 1 eye had hit it first. Thats what I would have done. From the sounds of it 1 eye never tried to make a claim to the deer and therefore has no claim to the deer imho. 

Ill give props to 1 eye. He avoided a possible confrontation and that is a good trait to have. I wish I was better in these situations.

Good luck 1 eye on the rest of your hunt.


----------



## hoghunter011583

I sure love my archery hunt where I never see another guy!! Those worn out boots and blisters are so worth it!! I guess something about steep rocky terrain that keeps those trucks out of there!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

I think he got racked over the coals because he shot a deer from the road strike 1. he had to put multiple shots in the deer strike 2. 
I'm not making those claims, I'm just glad it didn't happen to me.
Mistakes happen to us all but I think to come on here calling the kettle black is where he made a mistep.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Who hasnt shot a deer road hunting? So I fail to see why that's a strike. Who hasnt had to follow up on a bad shot? If you hunt long enough you will no matter how good you are.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

hoghunter011583 said:


> I sure love my archery hunt where I never see another guy!! Those worn out boots and blisters are so worth it!! I guess something about steep rocky terrain that keeps those trucks out of there!!


Maybe you and .30-06 hunter should marry each other.


----------



## BYUHunter

johnnycake said:


> That and your tendency to write some really ignorant crap. But hey, you do get people posting....


This x1000


----------



## ridgetop

swbuckmaster said:


> Ive read the 11 pages of responses and I guess I fail to see why 1 eye is getting raked over the coals. I can see how bad shots can happen with any equipment at any distance. If you hunt long enough you will eventually have a shot go where you dont want it to no matter how good you are.
> 
> I think 1 eye did the right thing by letting the truck by. I can see how the other hunter may not have known the buck was already hit. I can also see how maybe they new it was already hit and may have wanted to put it down. I may have done the same thing in the same situation.
> 
> Maybe the other hunter would have given 1 eye the buck if he could tell 1 eye had hit it first. Thats what I would have done. From the sounds of it 1 eye never tried to make a claim to the deer and therefore has no claim to the deer imho.
> 
> Ill give props to 1 eye. He avoided a possible confrontation and that is a good trait to have. I wish I was better in these situations.
> 
> Good luck 1 eye on the rest of your hunt.


 The problem I see in #1deer's story, is that he felt the other hunters should have just offered up the buck to him without him even asking for it. 
Since #1deer didn't say much to them after they did shoot it, they may have thought #1 deer and his group really didn't care much one way or the other. 
What we have here, is a lack of communication.


----------



## wyogoob

johnnycake said:


> That and your tendency to write some really ignorant crap...........................


Ignorant crap, poor spelling, and bad grammar is what makes the UWN one of the top eleven outdoor forums in Utah, thank you.

.


----------



## utahgolf

Well after reading this whole thing and more info coming to light. I would say the biggest mistake you made was shooting a powerbelt bullet. Go to cabelas pick up a 250 or 290 grain Barnes bullet, then next time you hit a deer, you won't have to worry about other hunters shooting your deer cause you'll already have your tag on it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

utahgolf said:


> Well after reading this whole thing and more info coming to light. I would say the biggest mistake you made was shooting a powerbelt bullet. Go to cabelas pick up a 250 or 290 grain Barnes bullet, then next time you hit a deer, you won't have to worry about other hunters shooting your deer cause you'll already have your tag on it.


Or a bore-sized conical that weighs at least 350 grains. Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Bo0YaA

I just want to know where the heck all you road hunters go to be successful!! Ive hiked my butt off for 16 days so far this year and haven't even drawn my bow and you guys are shooting 4 points from the road?? man.... :frusty:


----------



## Longgun

swbuckmaster said:


> Who hasnt shot a deer road hunting? So I fail to see why that's a strike. Who hasnt had to follow up on a bad shot? If you hunt long enough you will no matter how good you are.


Nope, not me.... i just point at em, holler "bang" and they fall over.

There are many variables not being detailed here, and i believe many of us have been in a situation very similar. Maybe someone should have gotten a little closer before the initial shot and made a better one? Maybe someone should have waved the second truck down and let them know they had a buck down "over there", he's hit a little "off" and could we get some help in the recovery? Maybe the second truck should have been more observant of the situation? The whole thing sounds hurried, hurried, hurried to me...

- Im glad the animal was recovered.


----------



## Nambaster

For those who have missed it... Here is the other side of the story... 
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/95113-some-people-just-don-t-know-respect.html
One very important fact that I would like to point out is: "I love the fact that this buck too, only had ONE EYE" this is a classic sequel to the original ONE THREAD. I seriously want to find a silk screener and print some One Eye shirts and sell them at the expo.... Any TAKERS?


----------



## Nambaster

Oops here is the correct link: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/95121-dead-deer-home-9-a.html


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Nambaster said:


> Oops here is the correct link: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/95121-dead-deer-home-9-a.html


Lol I sure hope you are kidding and caught the funny there. If not I can fill you in.
For the record, I haven't been to southern Utah since 2004 and I sure as hell wouldn't have had an opportunity to shoot a deer from the road where I used to hunt before the locals ruined it for everyone. I poked fun at a thread that needed some holes in it. I did not shoot a buck from any road and certainly not a big enough one that #1 eye would have even hit the brakes for. Had it happened just like he said it did down there and I was in the other truck my first question would have been to him about it being hit. I don't agree with what they did(either party) but hopefully one side of it learned a valuable life lesson. And no, there wasn't another person anywhere near me or this buck when I shot it. Just 3 dudes road hunting real slow or pulling over I couldn't tell which.


----------



## Nambaster

Ah man!!!! things were really starting to add up I was really hoping that this would have been a double sided story...


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Nambaster said:


> Ah man!!!! things were really starting to add up I was really hoping that this would have been a double sided story...


Sorry nam, I don't get into 2-sided disputes. People only need one side or eye to see what really happens. I will work on it though. The duck hunt opens soon(give me three weeks because I will be elk hunting and taking my son deer/road hunting) and i might be able to start something in the swamp. Stay tuned.......


----------



## Longgun

On another note:

5,739 views? 13 pages?


----------



## riptheirlips

wyogoob said:


> Ignorant crap, poor spelling, and bad grammar is what makes the UWN one of the top eleven outdoor forums in Utah, thank you.
> 
> .


How many are there in Utah "eleven" Just kidding couldn't resist.


----------



## PBH

lunkerhunter2 said:


> For the record, I haven't been to southern Utah since 2004 and I sure as hell wouldn't have had an opportunity to shoot a deer from the road where I used to hunt before the locals ruined it for everyone.


 dam locals....always screwing things up for those Wasatch Front yuppies....


----------



## rick_rudder

i like to gut shot all my deer, it ruins to much meat shooting them anywhere else. i will follow this proccess if im driving down the road or sitting on a mountain.


----------



## wyogoob

Airborne said:


> It's really unfortunate but this is why I stopped posting up hunting stories and pics. It does nothing for you but put yourself out for criticism. Why in the world would I want to do that. I do enjoy the forum and will occasionally throw out my 2 cents but pics and stories.... Nope, nope, nope


Uh, come on, put up some pics from the North Slope. And don't leave out the horses.

I take back everything I said about the weight of elk quarters.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Ya know, everyone is missing the most important point of this whole ordeal. 1I shot the deer in the guts! In the guts for crying out loud. Man that's where all the good eats are. unacceptable


uh...top of da page

.


----------



## Vanilla

4 shots, only two hit the deer. Neither were clean kills. Also, the hunters didn't immediately try to finish the deer off, but let him sit there with two shots in him wounded. I wonder if this is the definition of "respect" 1Eye was referring to in his other thread? 

What is that old saying about those that live in glass houses? Yep, long range shooting and posting pictures are definitely the problem here!


----------



## Springville Shooter

I bet Justin Beiber has killed more deer with his Ferrari than 1-I has with a gun, bow, and muzzleloader combined. 1-I is the Reverend Al Sharpton of our little forum. He's a total baffoon who thrives on stirring the crap because he's incapable of doing anything else. ----- SS


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> Ya know, everyone is missing the most important point of this whole ordeal. 1I shot the deer in the guts! In the guts for crying out loud. Man that's where all the good eats are. unacceptable
> 
> uh...top of da page
> 
> .


Oh man!! (slap my forehead) Only Goob would think this. I would love to read his secret recipe "black book" of how to cook gross stuff.


----------



## NHS

To Recap. I'm a visual person. Does this capture it??


----------



## martymcfly73

NHS said:


> To Recap. I'm a visual person. Does this capture it??


Ah a haha haha! !!!!


----------



## utahgolf

NHS said:


> To Recap. I'm a visual person. Does this capture it??


awesome! :grin:


----------



## DallanC

NHS said:


> To Recap. I'm a visual person. Does this capture it??


POST OF THE YEAR!!!!

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

see 1-I you don't need to post hunting pics of yourself. This forum comes with a forensic artist.


----------



## martymcfly73

NHS came up the the only picture of the infamous 1 eyed deer. He was scouting on the Monroe and snapped a pic of him. Maybe he can find it and repost it for us.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Only three problems that I see are that the antlers are too big, there needs to be more green and less red coming out of the bullet hole, and the whole thing needs to be drawn on a napkin.------SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Hahahahahahah!!! For the win!!!!!


----------



## NHS

martymcfly73 said:


> NHS came up the the only picture of the infamous 1 eyed deer. He was scouting on the Monroe and snapped a pic of him. Maybe he can find it and repost it for us.


I had to dig deep in the recesses of my hard drive to find it.


----------



## martymcfly73

NHS said:


> I had to dig deep in the recesses of my hard drive to find it.


NHS you are my hero!!!!! Now that's a classic!


----------



## RandomElk16

NHS said:


> I had to dig deep in the recesses of my hard drive to find it.


I just spit on my phone laughing haha


----------



## martymcfly73

You should have have read the original thread. I'll bet it took 10 years off #1 eyes life he was so pissed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Heck I wouldn't mind seeing it again, it's been years and i would like to see the members that posted on this forum at one time .


----------



## martymcfly73

Good sport^^^


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Is the archived version of the old forum still available? The DWRs forum and this one at first were a good time and there were a lot of active members that don't share or even visit anymore. Don't get me wrong still a great forum, just wish some of the old often members were still around. Despite some of you're disagreements, annoyances, or debates with me, you don't really want me to leave do you?


----------



## martymcfly73

Nah, it's good entertainment. Not like the good old days though.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

You give me a reason to wake up in the morning. Please don't go...


----------



## Springville Shooter

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Is the archived version of the old forum still available? The DWRs forum and this one at first were a good time and there were a lot of active members that don't share or even visit anymore. Don't get me wrong still a great forum, just wish some of the old often members were still around. Despite some of you're disagreements, annoyances, or debates with me, you don't really want me to leave do you?


No way. Variety is the spice of life. Go hunting, kill something, and share a cool story with us. I disagree with you and I think you're goofy sometimes but I wouldn't want you to go away.-------SS


----------



## Huge29

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Is the archived version of the old forum still available?


I believe those were finally dropped due to lack of server space.


----------

